# Lightweight "stage" piano



## jimjazzuk (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a lightweight stage/portable piano to do solo gigs at weddings & functions. I currently have a Nord Electro 3 HP, which is about the worst instrument possible to play solo jazz piano - it's virtually impossible to play quiet dynamics and it's BRIGHT RED which doesn't always fit in with the surroundings. The Nord is 11kg and I don't really want anything heavier, because I suffer with a bad back! Having spent the last year playing exclusively software pianos, the Nord doesn't seem to sound so great.

Any suggestions?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2021)

One of those lighter Hammond boards maybe? I can’t say I have had any gigging experience with them myself, but a local keyboard (and harmonica) wizard (Tollak Ollestad) seems to do fine with one. Appear to be light yet sturdy. No idea about key action though.


----------



## ptram (Jun 6, 2021)

Unfortunately, a good piano will always weight much. The main component, the keyboard, is very heavy, even in case of 'lightweight' models. And to keep it from folding, you need a heavy frame.

You could also try with trolley cases. They would make carrying the piano much easier.

Paolo


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 6, 2021)

Roland FP10 is just over 12kg.


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jun 6, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Roland FP10 is just over 12kg.


Unfortunately no proper outputs (only mini jack headphone socket)


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jun 6, 2021)

ptram said:


> Unfortunately, a good piano will always weight much. The main component, the keyboard, is very heavy, even in case of 'lightweight' models. And to keep it from folding, you need a heavy frame.
> 
> You could also try with trolley cases. They would make carrying the piano much easier.
> 
> Paolo


I already wheel my Nord on a trolley... but 9 times out of 10, there will be some part of the setup where I have to lift still


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 6, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> Unfortunately no proper outputs (only mini jack headphone socket)


Ah, I hadn't even noticed that since I just use mine as my studio controller. Lovely action though.


----------



## pcohen12 (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm a big fan of my Casio Privia PX-5S. It's only 24 lbs/11 kg and still has one of the best-feeling keybeds that I've found (at least back in 2013 when I was trying them all out 😛). The piano sound is quite passable. I wish the looks were a little more conventional, but at least it's not bright red!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 6, 2021)

3DC said:


> I am also on the market for stage piano and Roland FP10 is on my short list since its the only with relatively good escapement system, however I read many reviews about its rattling keys. Apparently the key action is loud as hell. Some say this is normal.
> 
> What's your experience and how long do you have it if I may ask?


I mean, any good weighted action is going to make some noise when you play it. I've had mine just over a year and haven't noticed any "rattling" of keys though. Using it most days (and mostly for piano-led stuff). Fwiw!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 6, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> Unfortunately no proper outputs (only mini jack headphone socket)


(is this such a big deal if you carry a 3.5mm to quarter-inch Y cable though? I only ever play guitar live so don't know about keyboard i/o in this context...)


----------



## gfcgfc (Jun 6, 2021)

Rolad RD88 - just over 12kg. Piano sound is acceptable and keybed has a nice touch sensitivity. I also own a Yamaha CP4 which is heavier and sounds a bit better; still I prefer the Roland keybed.


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jun 6, 2021)

The Yamaha P125 (or the smaller P121) and the Roland RD-88 are top of my list at the moment. All of the reviews about the Yamaha have said it has the best sound, and the worst action, but I liked it in the shop - but I need to go back and give it a good thrashing as I was playing ballady stuff mostly. Hoping to try the RD88 somewhere soon. I've tried to like the Casios before, but I really don't like the piano samples.


----------



## Rob (Jun 6, 2021)

3DC said:


> I am also on the market for stage piano and Roland FP10 is on my short list since its the only with relatively good escapement system, however I read many reviews about its rattling keys. Apparently the key action is loud as hell. Some say this is normal.
> 
> What's your experience and how long do you have it if I may ask?


Have played it for two and half years, keyboard is like new, perfectly even keys, which to me seems proof of good mechanical build. I don't find the keys noisy, not more than other digital pianos, only notice a slight vibration when quickly hitting the key but without the necessary weight to lower it. Just notice it when in complete silence though... the piano is very playable, in gigs I usually carry a piano module with me, for the standard jack outputs and sound, but I've sometimes used the internal piano and it's not bad at all. Very good purchase imo.


----------



## LauraC (Jun 6, 2021)

I had the Kurzweil SP7 and sold it. It was not road worthy IMO and failed a few of months after getting it. I really hated the keybed, as well. I’m using a Casio Privia now and (it is red- it may come in another color), and has really nice keybed and I actually get compliments all the time on the sound quality. No bells and whistles but light enough to not put me in the chiropractor’s office each week.


----------



## pcohen12 (Jun 6, 2021)

jimjazzuk said:


> I've tried to like the Casios before, but I really don't like the piano samples.


Curious what models you've tried (or how long ago this was) - Casio's come a _long_ way in their sound quality in recent years. Similar to Laura above, I've gotten numerous compliments on the sound in live contexts. That being said, you're obviously allowed to not like the sound haha...I just wanted to point out that Casio's sounds 100% used to be a big weakness, but have since (IMHO) transitioned into a strength.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Jun 6, 2021)

I'd try out the Kawaii ES110 if you're able. Light action, 12kg, has stereo TRS outputs. In the price range it's the best imo.


----------



## LauraC (Jun 6, 2021)

pcohen12 said:


> Curious what models you've tried (or how long ago this was) - Casio's come a _long_ way in their sound quality in recent years. Similar to Laura above, I've gotten numerous compliments on the sound in live contexts. That being said, you're obviously allowed to not like the sound haha...I just wanted to point out that Casio's sounds 100% used to be a big weakness, but have since (IMHO) transitioned into a strength.


So true - Casio used to be *the worst*! My Sweetwater sales engineer recommended the Casio to me; we've been working together for over 10 years and he knows where I'm really picky. I was not disappointed. Now I have 88 keys, semi-weighted, touch sensitive and all for ~25#.


----------



## pmountford (Jun 7, 2021)

I do really like the RD2000 for both playability and sound. But I can't recommend it for gigging. I've managed until now but at 20kg+ it's a heavy thing to lug about. And like you @jimjazzuk my back is taking its toll, so I'm watching this thread with interest. My father in law has the Kurzweil SP6 and although its lightweight I cant say it has a great action at all although I'm not a great piano player. And it feels very plastic like so not sure of its durability on the road (although I guess it should be designed for gigging?) . The sounds were ok but after using the RD2000 for so many years I'm wondering if that's making me biased. I've owned a Kurzweil SP4 and Yamaha MOX8 prior.


----------



## LauraC (Jun 7, 2021)

pmountford said:


> My father in law has the Kurzweil SP6 and although its lightweight I cant say it has a great action at all although I'm not a great piano player. And it feels very plastic like so not sure of its durability on the road (although I guess it should be designed for gigging?) . \


I had the SP7 and it was *not* road-worthy at all. After a month, I wound up tearing the keybed apart to repair it - it was still under warranty - which was a good thing. Not long after I sold it.


----------



## sopwith (Jun 7, 2021)

Another vote for the Kawaii ES110 here - very compact, lightweight, fairly rugged, 2 stereo outs, no extraneous (read: breakable) knobs or sliders, good action, very nice primary piano and electric piano (wurlitzer) sounds.

Easy to order parts and replace hammers/keys/etc if necessary, I've replaced keys on it myself and I'm by no means a keyboard tech.


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jun 10, 2021)

Went back to the music shop and I think it's going to be the Yamaha P125 or the 73-key P121. It was the right action and sound for me. About ten years ago I loved the Rolands - had about 4 stage pianos in a row, but I didn't like *any* of their current stage pianos. I found the action strangely unresponsive and really disliked the piano samples. I guess it's like real pianos or sampled pianos; everyone has a personal preference. Thanks all for your help!


----------

